# Good layout examples for a gravid female



## hysteresis (Oct 21, 2018)

Hi all

Trying to layout a glass cookie jar type enclosure that might encourage a gravid female to produce her ooth. 

Any ideas on how I *ought* to layout foliage, sticks, etc to help her out, if she's fussy? ?

I have drilled out the metal lid for air, but will have it lathed away at work so I can install plastic mesh into it (she sure loves hanging from mesh). 

Any ideas? Suggestions? Photo ideas welcome.

Old jar enclosure (with old perch and foliage) and new cookie jar enclosure (minus perches and foliage) shown side by side below. ?


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Oct 21, 2018)

I would put lots of sticks of different widths in there. It is a good idea to put the mesh on the top not only for grip, but also for humidity and temperature levels.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis (Oct 21, 2018)

@MantisGirl13... I agree. Mesh is going in. I have to find something more vine-like to wrap around a bit.

Right before snapping the photos of the two jars, I put her back into the smaller one.

I had her in the larger one from yesterday, with her familiar stick and bit of shrub/tree, but she wouldn't take a cricket.

She just hung upside down and sat still.

Within an hour of being put back into her old jar, she took a cricket. LoL.

She's fairly sprite whenever she's handled. I don't suspect she's sick.

She's SOOO bottom heavy, though! ?

Could further lapses in "regular" feeding indicate she's getting closer to depositing her ooth?

I've been offering a small 1/2" (12 mm) two times a day. Until today, she's taken everything I offer.

Her second cricket is still alive and in one piece. Wonder if she's just 'satisfied' for now, or is this recognizable behaviour in gravid females?


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Oct 21, 2018)

They will stop eating before laying an ooth so it is possible!


----------



## hysteresis (Oct 21, 2018)

@Prayingmantisqueen a fertile ooth is what i'm hoping for      so game on.

I believe i'll have to use the larger jar to provide more options for perching and places for an ooth.

I bet she lays one right on the mesh screen! ?


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Oct 21, 2018)

That would be interesting..!


----------



## hysteresis (Oct 21, 2018)

Prayingmantisqueen said:


> That would be interesting..!


@Prayingmantisqueen does this happen? 

Can they lay an ooth on a mesh upside down?


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Oct 21, 2018)

I have yet to see it in mine on mesh... but my female just laid one in a complete vertical position on the smooth plastic side of her home. Usually they lay on sticks at an angle or vertically, I am not sure about horizontally!


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Oct 21, 2018)

I am not saying it's impossible though! I just have never seen it!


----------



## hysteresis (Oct 21, 2018)

@Prayingmantisqueen tomorrow, I'll have a mesh top for the larger jar, I will put her back in there with lots of sticks and something viney. She'll have her pick. 

Also, a better substrate than sand. I'm sure i'll find something at PetSmart.

TY for your help. You too @MantisGirl13!


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Oct 21, 2018)

Your welcome! Have fun I hope it is fertile (the first ooths is always super exciting!!).?


----------



## hysteresis (Oct 21, 2018)

My fiiiirssst oooooth! ????

Oops. I forgot to say OUR first ooth cos this is supposed to be for the kids. ?

My wife has already caught on. Haha. She's right into it tho'.  Posting within Lola on FB and stuff... ??


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Oct 22, 2018)

She laid?!? 

EDIT: Oops, sorry, I was wrong!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis (Oct 22, 2018)

MantisGirl13 said:


> She laid!?! That is awesome!!! Congratulations! I hope it hatches!!
> 
> - MantisGirl13


Oh no no hahaha! Not yet, @MantisGirl13. 

I meant that in response to @Prayingmantisqueen's first ooth comment. ??

Not yet. ?


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Oct 22, 2018)

Oops   Sorry! I hope it happens soon! 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis (Oct 22, 2018)

Me too @MantisGirl13.

That was a pretty good practice celebration for when it happens, tho!

??


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Oct 22, 2018)

Lol 

Thanks! I know you are excited for her to lay.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Oct 22, 2018)

You guys are too funny ? 

Mantisgirl13, his wording caught me off guard too at first!


----------



## hysteresis (Oct 23, 2018)

@MantisGirl13 @Prayingmantisqueen

Do you think she'd care if I set a nice 'Y' twig in her enclosure without the leafy greens? That structure might entice her to set up shop! ?

She doesn't have tons of room. I split the cheap larger cookie jar (cheap Dollarama) so she's stuck with her old one for the another few days as I search for something more suitable.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Oct 23, 2018)

That should be ok. Do you have a houseplant you could free-range her on?

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis (Oct 23, 2018)

@MantisGirl13 absolutely. But with heat, it gets dry in this house.

Maybe I'll just set up our small fish tank.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Oct 23, 2018)

A fish tank is a great idea! I have five ghosts in a ten gallon tank and they are doing great.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Oct 23, 2018)

Fish tank sounds great! 

Lots and lots of sticks (well in moderation ?) and other good "ooth" spots is great.


----------



## hysteresis (Oct 23, 2018)

One more question please (I'm getting too needy, I apologize..) 

I could throw her in that tank. It's 16 x 9,maybe a foot tall. 

She'd be VERY fortunate to ambush her cricket in there, being so spacious. 

Is it safe to handle a gravid female to feed her in a separate enclosure? Would that disturb her should she set up shop and produce ooths? 

I assume she'll still need to feed intermittently? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Oct 24, 2018)

hysteresis said:


> One more question please (I'm getting too needy, I apologize..)
> 
> I could throw her in that tank. It's 16 x 9,maybe a foot tall.
> 
> ...


You can certainly feed her in a separate container! That sounds like the perfect size container for lots of places to lay her ooths.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis (Oct 24, 2018)

Biiiiiiiiig. 

Any suggestions? Just a paper towel substrate for now.


----------



## hysteresis (Oct 30, 2018)

Still no oooooths! ?


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Oct 31, 2018)

Strange! I hope she lays soon!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis (Oct 31, 2018)

Me too, @MantisGirl13... She's very fussy about eating these days. 

Only semi reliable way to get her to eat is to dissect and offer. At that, she often chomps for a bit, then PUNCHES the morsel away. Other times she'll eats the entirely morsel. Other times she'll straight up refuse. She's still eating far more than what y'all recommend for an adult. Just a lot of work. It's like feeding an infant. ?


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Oct 31, 2018)

hysteresis said:


> Me too, @MantisGirl13... She's very fussy about eating these days.
> 
> Only semi reliable way to get her to eat is to dissect and offer. At that, she often chomps for a bit, then PUNCHES the morsel away. Other times she'll eats the entirely morsel. Other times she'll straight up refuse. She's still eating far more than what y'all recommend for an adult. Just a lot of work. It's like feeding an infant. ?


Yes, they sure are a lot of work! 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis (Oct 31, 2018)

@MantisGirl13

My wife sent me this just now, as I'm at work. ?

View attachment received_2155492894724686.mp4


----------



## hysteresis (Oct 31, 2018)

O.M.G.  ?

Teh siiize! 

Should I feed her after this, or allow her a little rest?


----------



## hysteresis (Oct 31, 2018)

Wow. Ravenous! 

Took two small crickets within 5 minutes. I'm relieved, as I was weary from dissecting crickets and hand feeding for several days. 

Here she is taking a break.


----------



## hysteresis (Oct 31, 2018)

The prize! 

Hope she mated before we found her.


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Nov 1, 2018)

@hysteresis

That is so great! That is a nice sized ooth! I surely hope it is fertile for you. It will be fun to keep babies. Are you planning to hatch it right away or give it a diapause?


----------



## hysteresis (Nov 1, 2018)

@Prayingmantisqueen

Ive read (in a couple places) that species like M. religiosa need 6-8 weeks of diapause or we'd have weak nymphs. 

If I can ascertain that to be true, then I'll have to prepare a container for diapause. I believe keeping the container in a refrigerator would do? 

If this isn't so, then id like to move straight on (kids' patience has limits ?). 

Any thoughts on this?


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Nov 1, 2018)

@hysteresisYAY!! Congratulations on the ooth!!! It really is a big one, no wonder it took her so long to lay!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Nov 1, 2018)

hysteresis said:


> @Prayingmantisqueen
> 
> Ive read (in a couple places) that species like M. religiosa need 6-8 weeks of diapause or we'd have weak nymphs.
> 
> ...


Well I have heard that chinese can do with or without. I have never had a european mantis so I am not sure..? Maybe a diapause would be good.. No need to rush the system to make something go wrong! I know what you mean about children... I myself am a bit impatient !


----------

